# St. Louis MO, Sun April 20th, Antique Bicycle Display, Meet, and Ride at Forest Park



## Talewinds (Mar 30, 2014)

*-PHOTOS ADDED!- St. Louis MO, Sun April 20th, Antique Bicycle Display, Meet, and Ride*

An important event is taking place within the antique bicycle hobby on Easter Sunday, April 20th at Forest Park in St. Louis, Missouri. Each year for the past 53 years on Easter Sunday the Horseless Carriage Club of Missouri has held their Concours d'Elegance at the Muny in Forest Park. The Horseless Carriage Club of Missouri (HCCMO) is an organization with interests very similar to our own; to restore, preserve, and showcase all that's great about antique automobiles. Again this year they're holding their most notable event on Easter Sunday and we (members of the antique bike community) have, for the first time, been invited to attend the event and provide a static display of antique bicycles. 
  Additionally, we've seen over the last several years a growing network of folks here in the St. Louis region who are interested in expanding the classic bicycle scene to include more events, rides, and get-togethers. The HCCMO event on Easter Sunday will include a bicycle ride around beautiful Forest Park and a meeting to kick off the newly formed River City Retro Bicycle Club, discuss where we want to take this opportunity, AND, an announcement of the next event, scheduled for June 22nd. 

 I'm very excited about this! It's terrific to have the interest and support of the HCCMO and this meeting will help shape a newly formed group of antique bike aficionados in the area.

 More details to follow. For now take a look at the HCCMO's monthly newsletter: http://www.hccmo.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/march14brasslampr.pdf

****UPDATE!*

 Plan to arrive around 10:30am on Sunday, April 20th at the upper Muny parking lot. Other show participants will be arriving at this time but we will have a well marked and great location for bicycles adjacent to the classic cars. Around 2pm we'll rally the group and set off on a leisurely ride through the park and discuss the next scheduled event. 

 Please see the attached map and don't hesitate to contact me with questions.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 30, 2014)

*thanks brian...*

im super exited as well. we have needed an event like this for a long time.i think this will lead to bigger and better things for us vintage bicycle freaks.cant wait.rob.:o


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 6, 2014)

*Updated with details!*

 Plan to arrive around 10:30am on Sunday, April 20th at the upper Muny parking lot. Other show participants will be arriving at this time but we will have a well marked and great location for bicycles adjacent to the classic cars. Around 2pm we'll rally the group and set off on a leisurely ride through the park and discuss the next scheduled event. 

 Please see the attached map and don't hesitate to contact me with questions.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 18, 2014)

This Sunday! Weather is looking good!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 18, 2014)

*Yes it is.*

The gods will be smiling down on us. Gonna be great.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 20, 2014)

*Off to the show*

And what a beautiful day! Antique cars and bicycles, doesn't get any better.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2014)

How about an update/pics of the event? V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 21, 2014)

*You bet shawn*

It was a blast. Great weather with sweet cars and very cool bikes. Looking forward to next year.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 21, 2014)

Holy crap!  I know the guy in the second picture.  Looks like it was a great show.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 21, 2014)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Holy crap!  I know the guy in the second picture.  Looks like it was a great show.




I know the guy standing in the second picture very well. He's cool as hell 

I'll get some more pictures posted in the morning. It was a TERRIFIC event and just the kind of turnout I was hoping for. This will help us do the event next year and make it bigger still.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 22, 2014)

1962 Chrysler Turbine Concept, Courtesy of the St. Louis Transportation Museum




1949 International Woody




Indy Car




Porsche 550 Spyder




1963 Mack


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 22, 2014)

Austin Healey 3000, my favorite color combo.




1923 Moon




1930 Ruxton, original condition. What can I say, we think Bluebirds and Super Streamlines are rare, they've got nothing on this car.








1911 Indian








Rich's awesome Iver


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 22, 2014)

I actually do NOT know the guy in the second picture... told who I thought it was about it and hilarity ensued, mostly based on my terrible face recognition.  I'll get me coat...


----------

